# Online Banking



## stoorob (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi,

As my wife and I are moving to Melbourne in the next month or two we're going to need to look into opening a bank account before moving.

Can anyone suggest banks with good online facilities? I use Smile (part of Co-Op) in the UK and really like their approach, so something similar would be great. Would also be handy if it's possible to open an account from the UK.

Thanks,

Stu


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Most of if not all the four major banks here in Australia will probably provide for opening an account from the UK, ANZ - Travel and foreign exchange - Foreign Currency Rates & Currency Converter for sure and the other three are Commonwealth, National and Westpac.

I have been a customer of both the Commonwealth and Westpac and still connections with the former and they are all much of a muchness when it comes to products on offer, fees etc.
There are also a couple of not so big banks, Suncorp/Metway for Queensland mainly and I think St. George in NSW may have been gobbled up by Westpac and then you have the Bank WA or BankWest and Bank of Adelaide which amalgamated with Bendigo Bank which was always prominent in Victoria but it has expanded greatly in recent years to also include Community Banks for smaller towns, branches basically owned by the community.
I have had a long association with them and their subsidiary Sandhurst Trustees and they are a good organisation, probably a little more user friendly than a major bank and could be the type you may be after for the customer/bank manager contact.
Bendigo Bank - Bank Accounts, Bank, Credit Cards

But you can do online banking with all of them and much more, most even offering share market activities.

There's also INGdirect where you could set up a parallel account and do regular transfers if you want to to keep spare cash earning Term Deposit like interest rates without having it locked in for months/years at a time.


----------



## thejumpingkoala (Nov 1, 2011)

I use Commonwealth Bank, and their online facility - Netbank is convenient and functional. They do however charge $10 account keeping fees (unless you can deposit $2k/month e.g. salary). Foreign fund transfers incur $10 charge per transaction (to receive).
I did write a short post on opening a bank account in Australia, here: 
Opening a Bank Account in Australia - THE JUMPING KOALA


----------



## optiteWeade (Dec 4, 2011)

*What software should I use?*

Hello . Can you tell me what kind of program can be installed to have a site like this? I am newbie and I head about what I do but I have knowledge that must be done to such a forum.
Please move this topic where you posted if I where you and I apologize in advance .
PS : say that the forum will not be on the same idea.


----------

